# Springfield TRP vs Kimber Tactical custom



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm debating vs the two guns for my very first 1911.  I've seen both and have shot other brands of 1911. It's main use will be for carry or home defense, and of course to show off!!!! One's obviously more expensive than the other. THe prices i'm getting out here is ~$1400 for the TRP amory kote vs. ~$900-1000 for the tactical. price is obviously a big difference. 

Buy anybody own any of these two or both to tell me the difference between them. I've looked to see if they have these to test out and shoot, but being such high end guns I doubt I'll be able to test before buying.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Out of the two, my vote would be for the *Springfield*. My reasoning being that Springfield are quality through and through, reliable and pretty inexpensive. I've also heard a lot of positive things about them... however the same cannot be said for the *Kimber **from what I've heard so all you Kimber fans, don't hassle*.

Still.... the 1911 that I'll buy will be a Nighthawk GRP Recon w/out laser http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/detail.aspx?ID=119#


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

No flame here but "most" of the bad about the kimbers were the external extractor models, If the kimber has an internal I would say they would be about even in quality so go by the prices, just my.02$


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

I actually talked to a Kimber rep and they said that they did admit to the external extractor problem and how they lost alot of money and strength in the market because of them. But she said that they all have changed to the internal extractors except for 2 model, but forgot which ones. So for the external extractor and FTF or FTE problems supposedly they have drastically improved.


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

Alpacino said:


> I'm debating vs the two guns for my very first 1911. I've seen both and have shot other brands of 1911. It's main use will be for carry or home defense, and o...............1400 for the TRP amory kote vs. ~$900-1000 for the tactical. price is obviously a big difference................test before buying.


if yor are willing to spend 1400 for the TRP, then do consider the Desert Warrior model from Kimber. I do have a TRP and i do prefer SA over Kimber, but I believe the Desert Warrior is a bargain - it has a rail, internal extractor and best of all it is one of the only two models Kimber offers that are series 70 guns - no firing pin block mechanism. It also has the Kimpro finish, which is similar to the SA Armorykote. The price should be around 1050-1200 dollars.

Enjoy.........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought a TRP last Dec ($1400 is too much for that, man - $1200 or so is the max price I would pay). Now, Tripp research screwed it up a couple of months later when they messed up refinishing it after I gave them 2 chances to get it right, and I ended up getting rid of it... But that is a seperate story  

Anyway - I must be honest - I wasn't all that impressed with it. It was not quite as accurate as other 1911s I have owned in the past - In fact, the most accurate 1911 I have previously owned was a Kimber.

Unless I was willing to spend a small fortune for a Wilson or Nighthawk, if I ever buy another 1911, It would be either a Kimber or a Smith and Wesson 1911.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Oct 14, 2006)

ApocalypseWoman said:


> Out of the two, my vote would be for the *Springfield*. My reasoning being that Springfield are quality through and through, reliable and pretty inexpensive. I've also heard a lot of positive things about them... however the same cannot be said for the *Kimber **from what I've heard so all you Kimber fans, don't hassle*.
> 
> Still.... the 1911 that I'll buy will be a Nighthawk GRP Recon w/out laser http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/detail.aspx?ID=119#


Great pick, but then I am prejudiced about the Nighthawk. I have Two Kimbers, the Eclipse 5" and the Ultra 3". Both of them a great shooters. The Ultra is an Internal the Eclipse is a External and I have had zero problems with them. I have over 2000 rounds thru the Eclipse and around 900 thru the Ultra. Just my own opinion but I did not like the satin stainless finish on the Eclipse so I had it finished in Kim-Pro. Love that finish.

I am still waiting for the Nighthawk Tallon. Should be here in about 6 more weeks. Will post pics when I get it. Good luck you can't go wrong with the Nighthawk.:smt1099 :mrgreen:


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

*trp or kimber.*

I have a kimber target. Four years no problems. So far eats everything. Has 3500 trouble free loads through it. Also own a plain jane springfrield G.I. Havent shot yet. Fitting on this gun is excellent. Every bit as tight and smooth as the kimber. Only $450. for the G.I.   
James


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

just got a CDNN cat. and they have springfield TRP in ss or teflon coat,, i think the ss is around $1200 and a arcoat is around $1100,,,, and if you want one with a rail they have the operator for $900,,,or if that is not your cup of tea then the also have the target loaded for $800 and the trophy match for $1089.99 i have a TRP and love it,,,fit,,, finish everything about the gun is great,,and it's a a shooter,,, been flawless too about what it likes to eat.... i like springers if that wasn't noticable,,,, but i don't think you will go wrong with either,,, just my .02 YMMV

ocharry


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

ocharry said:


> ... everything about the gun is great,,and it's a a shooter,,, been flawless too about what it likes to eat....


I must admit I haven't shot a *Springfield *1911, however I have other types of *Springfield *handguns and I find them excellent!

Just a question, but I'm aware of the TRP, Trophy Match and Operator, but I've never seen/heard of the "target loaded" one you mentioned. What's that?


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

ApocalypseWoman,,, not sure myself,, but that is what the add says,, it has adjustable sights(well the picture does anyway) just like the trophy match,,, i would guess,,and it's just a guess,,, it's a loaded with adjustable sights?? where a regular loaded has fixed... i went to springfields websight and i didn't see any,,, so i don't know.. i took the cat. to work and left it or i would give the tel. no. should have don't that in original post ,,,, brain fade..... they do have a web sight i think it's CDNN.com or you could do a search,,,, sorry not thinking straight yet this morning


ocharry


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

here it is cdnn tel. no. 1-800-588-9500 i went to the web sight and they don't have guns listed on there or i could have over looked them i guess,, anyway,,if your interested give them a call,, they are great people and fast service

YMMV ocharry


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have the Kimber Tactical Custom II and it is a nice gun. Kimber's tactical models have an alloy frame, however. Unless you are looking for a carry gun, I think I'd go with a steel frame gun. Kimber makes lots of nice ones. Just my .02.


----------

